

Why Google's CEO may be ducking investor questions - grellas
http://www.precursorblog.com/content/googles-liability-decade-why-googles-leadership-ducks-investors

======
anigbrowl
An interesting and thought-provoking overview. _The abrupt change, that
Google's CEO Eric Schmidt will no longer be accountable to shareholders on
Google's earnings calls, should prompt investors to ask why?

Google claimed that they wanted to put more focus on Google's strong
financials, but they did not disclose any more than Google's usual barest of
minimum of information to investors. The most obvious reason for this abrupt
change is the literal explosion of real franchise liabilities and risk
overhangs to Google that reared their ugly heads this past quarter._

